# Engineers Australia Rejection



## raj143 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have applied MSD and got this response from EA.

"Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted to Engineers
Australia.
This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus
does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
Consequently, your application is rejected.
If you are dissatisfied with this assessment outcome, you may follow the review process outlined in
the MSA Booklet."
Is it worthy to file informal review. I'm not clear whether new assessor will examine my whole application or he will check level of plagiarism in my application. If any one gone through this situation and any one got positive outcome in informal review???
Please reply


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

raj143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied MSD and got this response from EA.
> 
> "Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
> ...


Did you use any CDR services, or referral from a friend's CDR?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raj143 (Mar 16, 2018)

I have written myself but asked someone to verify it. He made some changes according to EA requirement.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey man I’ve gotten a query from their side for plagiarism in one of the episode. Could you please let me know if they rejected you even after submitting the claims or directly sent you rejection.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

raj143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied MSD and got this response from EA.
> 
> "Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
> ...


I went through the informal review process, because when I got the +ve assessment EA did not consider my first employer experience and only accepted my current employer. I do not want to dive in details because it is completely different case. But to make long story short I submitted new documents to the assessors. However, they decided that they will not change their original decision because the outcome is based on the documents I have originally submitted and any added documents will not be considered. However, the assessor advised me to apply for a second employment assessment for my first employer and he assured me that the outcome will be developed in a short period. So I applied for the second application of employment assessment and got the +ve assessment with full experience within a week from submitting the additional documents. 

I hope that this has helped, and I advise to go through the informal review because they may guide you on what to do even if it is rejected. Good luck mate.


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

Did you plagiarize all of your episodes? Plagiarism is a very serious offense.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raj143 said:


> I have written myself but asked someone to verify it. He made some changes according to EA requirement.


Have you told this someone about your results, did they say anything?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

You should have been more careful, there are softwares which they run against documents to detect plagiarism. Always do not trust anyone to write your papers, especially if you are dealing with the government. Maybe your friend did copy it from somewhere else


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey I didn’t plagiarise anything! However my consultant was telling that now a days they are demanding project for proof! So I’m just asking. I have submitted the project report. He didn’t mention high percentage similarity. He just mentioned similarity that’s it. Is there anything to worry abt?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Hey I didn’t plagiarise anything! However my consultant was telling that now a days they are demanding project for proof! So I’m just asking. I have submitted the project report. He didn’t mention high percentage similarity. He just mentioned similarity that’s it. Is there anything to worry abt?


There will always be a non zero percentage of similarity - it depends what it is for, and the Turnitin software allows you to cross-reference the similarity against other things in their database relatively seamlessly. 

If it was for run of the mill stuff that everyone is going to have in their written stuff, no biggie. If it is more substantial, then there is potential for worry. 

As long as you didn't plagiarise, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There will always be a non zero percentage of similarity - it depends what it is for, and the Turnitin software allows you to cross-reference the similarity against other things in their database relatively seamlessly.
> 
> If it was for run of the mill stuff that everyone is going to have in their written stuff, no biggie. If it is more substantial, then there is potential for worry.
> 
> As long as you didn't plagiarise, you have nothing to worry about.


Thanks prettyisotonic. I hope it shouldnt be an issue then. really appreciate for replying.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Did you use TurnItIn to check before submitting? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

MarshallTank said:


> I went through the informal review process, because when I got the +ve assessment EA did not consider my first employer experience and only accepted my current employer. I do not want to dive in details because it is completely different case. But to make long story short I submitted new documents to the assessors. However, they decided that they will not change their original decision because the outcome is based on the documents I have originally submitted and any added documents will not be considered. However, the assessor advised me to apply for a second employment assessment for my first employer and he assured me that the outcome will be developed in a short period. So I applied for the second application of employment assessment and got the +ve assessment with full experience within a week from submitting the additional documents.
> 
> I hope that this has helped, and I advise to go through the informal review because they may guide you on what to do even if it is rejected. Good luck mate.


Hi MarshallTank,

What additional documents you have added in second time when you have raised new request for assessment.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Did you use TurnItIn to check before submitting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No, i checked with other sources and there was no plagiarism showing up. It was my own work, my consultant also checked for plagiarism and he told its fine. He's telling that now a days ea are demanding project report for academic projects just to verify the authenticity.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey all the seniors I have a strange query please share your experiences on this.

I have done a project on membranes in 2016 as my final year project but my professor published it under his name in 2017. Can I still use that project for writing CDR will there be any issues if I do so?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

